
Ask HN: Anyone have their personal info leaked via Ubiquity 401k? - eastridge
My company signed up for Ubiquity 401k via Zenefits a few months ago. They recently did some sort of massive behind the scenes upgrade.<p>I can now see the names, birthdays and last 4 of socials of many hundreds of people in addition to my own employees. I&#x27;d love to speak to someone about this but I&#x27;ve been unable to get ahold of anybody.<p>My question to anyone else here who might use them: are you seeing people who aren&#x27;t in your company when you log in or is this isolated to my company?
======
Davy_UB
Hi! This is Davy Knox, I am Ubiquity's client success manager and internal
advocate for all our clients. I would like to help you out by reviewing this
manner together.

Please contact me directly at dknox[at] myubiquity.[com]

Davy

